# Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !



## SkuLLe (23. April 2007)

Folgender Sachverhalt :

Habe letztes Jahr zum ersten mal an der Maas geangelt mit 2 Freunden und siehe da schon kam eine Kontrolle . Angelscheine waren ok habe ich ja auch vorher gekauft . Beim Kauf keine Informationen zwecks schonzeiten oder mindestmaße gekriegt nur mal nebenbei erwähnt.So bei der Kontrolle ergab sich folgender Sachverhalt : zu lasten wird mir gelegt das ich mit 3 Angeln am Gewässer geangelt haben sollte! Erstens lag die 3 Angel am Gewässer und hat nicht Aktiv mitgeangelt und 2 haben die andren Ruten auf Grund gelegen auf Zander !
So folgendes hat sich überraschend ergeben : Gerichtsverhandlung beim Polizeigericht wo ich vorgeladen bin und ich bin ein bisschen Ratlos was die jetzt von mir wollen? Hat es eventuell damit zu tun das sie eine Angel eingezogen haben ? Oder weiß wer worum es geht? Hat schon einer die Erfahrung gemacht? Wie kann man sich wehren ? Hilfreiche Tipps wären echt Super!!!

Thx


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Geh hin und sei freundlich!


----------



## SkuLLe (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Sorry aber das Hilft mir im Moment nicht weiter ! Brauche wenn der damit erfahrung hat!


----------



## Lachsy (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Ich weis nur das zb in NL die 3 bereite zusammengebaute Angel am wasser als 3 Rute gezählt wird. Deshalb sollte man nie 3 Angeln fertig liegen haben.

Auf was das jetzt hinausläuft keine Ahnung.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Bei der dritten Rute darf der Haken nicht montiert sein.
Das mit den Schonzeiten ist so eine Sache. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ?
Da muss man sich selbst schlau machen, ist leider so.Die Belgier sind da auch nicht zimperlich, hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Am besten Du nimmst nen Dolmetscher mit, wenn die keinen haben und versuchst Deine Unwissenheit vorzuhalten, am End sind sie gnädig und belassen es bei einer Verwarnung.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Am besten Du nimmst nen Dolmetscher mit, wenn die keinen haben und versuchst Deine Unwissenheit vorzuhalten, am End sind sie gnädig und lassen es bei neer Verwarnung.


|good: kann ich dazu nur sagen... #h


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Grundvoraussetzung ist es eben,sich davor über Mindestmaße,Schonzeiten sowie anderen Bestimmungen zu informieren!! 

Wir sehen es auch nicht gerne,wenn Ausländer ans Wasser kommen,Bestimmungen nicht einhalten und dann Unwissenheit an den Tag legen!!

Würde mich so schnell wie möglich an die zuständige Behörde, mit hilfe einer der Sprache mächtigen Person wenden,um die Sache freundlich zu lösen.Du kannst nur auf Unnwissenheit plädieren!


maesox


----------



## melis (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Eine Rute die fertig zum angeln ist, ist wie eine Rute im Wasser zu betrachten. Auch hier in Deutschland.


----------



## SkuLLe (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

werde auch auf Unwissenheit plädieren aber muss denn dafür gleich ein gerichtsverfahren herhalten? Klar kann man sich Informieren aber dies gleich so geahndet wird wusste ich nicht!
Na ja mal sehen was da kommt? Sind irgendwelche Strafen bekannt?


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Ist zwar wirklich hart (seh ich genauso) aber jetzt mußt eben mit dem leben und das beste daraus machen!!

Denke es läuft auf eine Geldstrafe hinaus und basta...außer du schafst es vorher aus dem Weg zu schaffen!!

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg u Glück!!! Mehr kann ich leider nicht so leid es mir tut!!#c 


maesox


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



melis schrieb:


> Eine Rute die fertig zum angeln ist, ist wie eine Rute im Wasser zu betrachten. Auch hier in Deutschland.



Schwachsinn , ich habe beim grund / Posenangeln fast immer noch eine fertig montierte Spinnrute liegen und das interessiert  keine sau .

Darfst dich nur nicht mit 3 Angeln im Wasser erwischen lassen .

Kann aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein ...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Hey, was machst n du für nen Quatsch...
Frag mal the Doctor oder noch besser Siff-Cop, der is so ne Oranje... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## marca (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Nix Schwachsinn!!
Und Belgien ist eben kein Bundesland,sondern Ausland.
Und wie oben schon gesagt,in den Niederlanden ist eine "angelbereite Rute" eine Rute die "im Wasser ist".
Aber zur Frage eine Gegenfrage;Skulle,wo hat du die Verhandlung?
In Eupen?Lüttich?
Wäre ja schonmal wichtig wegen des Dolmetschers.
In Eupen ist Deutsch Amtssprache!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



melis schrieb:


> Eine Rute die fertig zum angeln ist, ist wie eine Rute im Wasser zu betrachten. Auch hier in Deutschland.



In Deutschland??? Was ist denn dann mit den Profis die 5-10 fertig montiert Stipp- und Matchruten beim Wettkampf angeln neben sich liegen haben, angeln die dann auch mit 6 Ruten^^

mfg Flo


----------



## the doctor (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Brauchst keinen Dolmetcher, da fast alle Belgier in der Wallonie deutsch sprechen.
Keine Ahnung was dir helfen kann,...geh einfach hin und sei ehrlich, bzw. plädier dadrauf das du wirklich unwissend falsch gehandelt hast.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> In Deutschland??? Was ist denn dann mit den Profis die 5-10 fertig montiert Stipp- und Matchruten beim Wettkampf angeln neben sich liegen haben, angeln die dann auch mit 6 Ruten^^
> 
> mfg Flo



wettkampfangeln ist in deutschland auch verboten.das mit der fertig montierten rute gibts auch in deutschland nur eben in jedem bundesland anders geregelt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

In Holland habe ich aber auch schon des öfteren Einheimische mit einen ganzen (fertig montierten) Rutenwald auf dem Boot rumfahren sehen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



antonio schrieb:


> wettkampfangeln ist in deutschland auch verboten.


 
Dann von mir aus Hegefischen!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## melis (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

War natürlich nur auf NRW bezogen. Vergesse ich immer wieder, das es noch andere gibt. Entschuldigung 
@Kochtoppangler
Kannst ja für mich mitdenken.


----------



## joopie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Steht in der Vorladung denn nicht drin, was man Dir zu Last legt? Da muss doch eine Begründung und die entsprechenden § drin sein.
Dann könntest Du unter Umständen mal im Google nach dem belgischen Recht suchen und eventuell abchecken, was auf Dich zukommt! Eventuell solltest Du auch Deine Angelkollegen als Zeugen benennen!
:c


----------



## SkuLLe (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Also meine Vorladung gilt dem Polizeigericht in Masseik (BL)
um dort meine Verteidigung vorzutragen und das Urteil zu hören.

Angeklagt wegen Kinrooi (?) am 4 November 2006

in Gewässern wo dieses Gesetz seine Anwendung findet geangelt zu haben mir mehr als zwei Angelleinen ( Artikel 4 Gesetz 01.07.1954). 

So das wird mir schonmal zur last gelegt!


----------



## fkpfkp (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Moin,

such dir nen belgischen Anwalt, der sich mit dem Fischereirecht dort auskennt.... alles andere geht in die Hose.

Zum Thema fangfertige Angeln:

In Brandenburg gilt eine Angel als Fangfertig, wenn sie BEKÖDERT ist. Unbeköderte Ersatzruten darf man soviel dabei haben, wie man möchte. Eine fertig zusammengebaute Spinnrute, die am Baum lehnt, während man bereits mit 2 Ruten fischt, KANN bei nem schlechtgelaunten Kontrolleur zu nem Verwarngeld führen.


----------



## Hummer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Kinrooi ist ein Ort.
http://www.toerismekinrooi.be/

Offensichtlich hat die Geschichte mit der dritten Angel zu tun. Wenn diese nicht im Wasser war, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass sie Dir deswegen den Kopf abreissen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## SkuLLe (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

So habe mir mal denn Gesetzes Text rausgesucht und hier der Link für denn die ihn auch mal Lesen wollen!

Auch Intressant die sonst auch immer Angeln gehen in Belgien:
http://www.staatsbladclip.be/lois/2000/11/01/loi-2000000742.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



SkuLLe schrieb:


> Also meine Vorladung gilt dem Polizeigericht in Masseik (BL)
> um dort meine Verteidigung vorzutragen und das Urteil zu hören.
> 
> Angeklagt wegen Kinrooi (?) am 4 November 2006
> ...


Quelle



> Art. 4 - In den in Artikel 2 bestimmten Wasserläufen kann jede Person, die einen Fischereischein mit sich führt oder davon befreit ist, mit einer oder zwei Angeln und dem Pödder je nach den Rechten, die sie aufgrund des Scheins oder der Befreiung besitzt, fischen; der Gebrauch von Flaschenreusen und Krebsreusen ist unter den vom König festzulegenden Bedingungen ebenfalls erlaubt.


Habe es jetzt auf das Wesentliche gekürzt, da Du ja schon fündig geworden bist.


----------



## SkuLLe (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Was meinste sie sprachen immer von Geldstrafen und von Franken ! Wieviel sind 50-100 Franken denn? Und wieviel wäre das heute auf denn euro gemünzt?|wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Belgische Franken im Verhältnis 40,3399 BEF = 1 EUR

Der Belgische Franken ist die ehemalige Währungseinheit Belgiens. Auf Deutsch, insbesondere in der Deutschsprachigen Gemeinschaft Belgiens, wird er Franken genannt (in Deutschland und Österreich dagegen meistens Franc); auf Niederländisch heißt er Frank und auf Französisch Franc.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgischer_Franken


----------



## marca (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Ich kann mir aber nun nicht vorstellen,dass man jemanden für eine Strafe von ZwoEurozwanzig vord Gericht zitiert!!
Oder die rechnen in der Wallonie mitlerweile in Schweizer Fränklis um sich von den Flamen zu unterscheiden!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



> (Artikel 4 Gesetz 01.07.1954)


Das Gesetz ist doch von 1954 und damals sprachen sie halt von Franken und vor allem von anderen Strafsummen! :m


----------



## dipsy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Servus,

Dolmetscher wird gestellt. Zumindest war das früher so. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## joopie (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Die wollen Dir tatsächlich ans Bein nageln, dass Du mit drei Ruten=drei Leinen gefischt hast.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Angelkollegen zumindest mitnehmen, um zu versuchen, die Aussage des Sheriffs zu widerlegen!

Ich finde allerdings äusserst seltsam, dass die gleich im Gericht das Fass aufmachen, ohne Dich vorher angehört zu haben, oder einen einfachen Bußgeld- oder Strafbefehl geschickt zu haben.
Oder hast Du vorher mal liebe Post aus Belgien entsorgt?
:r


----------



## krauthi (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

hört sich ja übelst an und kann auch verdammt teuer enden 
eine kolegin von mir ist mal mit ihrem mann in belgien auf der autobahn angehalten worden 28 km/h zu schnell sie musste im polizeiwagen warten nund er musste zu ec automat geld ziehen der spaß hat ihm sage und schreibe 500 Dm gekostet und das für ein bisschen zu schnell fahren 
genau wie mein schwager den haben die letztes jahr in holland erwischt als er eine rute von meinem bruder in die hand genommen hatte um nur zu schauen wie der neue wobbler im wasser läuft natürlich ohne erlaubnisschein für holland dabei zu haben 
schwups sprangen drei polizisten aus dem gebüsch und wollten paiere sehen die er ja nicht dabei hatte da er nur zu besuch da war 
hat ihm 80 € gekostet

also ich gehe mal davon aus das dich eine geldstrafe dort erwarten wird und wie das in belgien nunmal  ist muss man das direkt vor ort bezahlen 

halt uns auf den laufenden wie die verhandlung ausgegangen ist 


alles gute 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Willi90 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Also soweit ich weis darf man soviel ruten am gewässer haben wie man braucht. " darf man aber nur benutzen wobei die restlichen nicht ANGEKÖDERT seien dürfen. Bzw. der Blinker,Spinner etc. etc. darf nicht befestigt sein.


----------



## indefischer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Finde das Ganze auch recht seltsam und überzogen . Wer hat euch eigentlich kontrolliert und gabs schon Ärger am Wasser bei der Kontrolle? Wurdest Du auf die dritte Rute schon dort angesprochen?



> die 3 Angel am Gewässer und hat *nicht Aktiv mitgeangelt*


Hierrauf solltest du Dich fest berufen. Denke das ist die Chance da rauszukommen, auch wenn die belgische Definition anders aussieht.

Danke für die Links übers angeln in B - ich wünsch Dir viel Glück bei der Sache#6.
Gruß
inde


----------



## SkuLLe (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Meine Verhandlung startet morgen 9:00 na mal sehen wie das wird und wenn sie Geld haben wollen was ich ja definitiv nicht besitze sehen die ganz schön alt aus . Na ja da Angelt man mal einmal im Ausland schon kommt sowas an denn Tag? Wie soll das nur werden wenn einem sowas in Irland oder woanders passiert ? Müssen sie dann auch gleich vor Gericht?


----------



## marca (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Das ganze ist restlos überzogen!
Wie leider so manches in unserem Nachbarland(Krauthi sprach es ja schon an!).
Wünsche dir auch das Beste für morgen.
Versuche einfach freundlich zu sein und deinen "Fehler" vernünftig darzustellen.
Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## hannes (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



marca schrieb:


> _Das ganze ist restlos überzogen!
> Wie leider so manches in unserem Nachbarland(Krauthi sprach es ja schon an!)._
> 
> Wieso, weshalb, warum ;+
> ...





Zum Verständniss - dies ist nicht "nur mal so dahergesagt".
Habe bis vor kurzem in B gelebt, insges. 28 Jahre, und bin dort immer gut zurechtgekommen mit der Obrigkeit. Auch wenn ich mal in´s "Fettnäpfchen" getreten habe.

Sei es:

mal zu flott unterwegs |uhoh:
auch mal ein Zelt beim angeln aufgestellt #c
ach musste ich das verzollen ;+|peinlich|engel:


........alle Schandtaten werde ich aber nun nicht beichten |sagnix mehr


----------



## marca (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

...aber für eine am Baum angelehnte Angel direkt vors Gericht??!!
Also,nur so "nach meinem Ermessen",ein wenig überzogen.
Wie gesagt,meine ureigene Meinung.
Vielleicht wäre ein Belgier mit einer Ermahnung weggekommen??
Auch nur so ein Gefühl.


----------



## dipsy (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Moin,



SkuLLe schrieb:


> wenn sie Geld haben wollen was ich ja definitiv nicht besitze sehen die ganz schön alt aus


 
Denke mal eher das Du dann alt aussehen wirst.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## andre23 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

...klingt schon etwas komisch, wegen einer nicht genutzten angel vor gericht....im regelfall ein strafgeld, aber es wird doch niemand aus deutschland nach belgien zitiert und dann noch vor gericht(der kosten und zeitfaktor ist nicht vertretbar, dass weiß auch die belgische gerichtsbarkeit)...ist das ein straftatbestand und eu weit gültig?....nur weil eine rute (ungenutzt)zu viel am teich lag???....kann ich kaum glauben....und vermute...da war doch bestimmt noch was anderes in dem zusammenhang?...trotzdem viel erfolg....

mvh andré


----------



## Esoxalpha (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



melis schrieb:


> Eine Rute die fertig zum angeln ist, ist wie eine Rute im Wasser zu betrachten. Auch hier in Deutschland.


 
Das ist Unsinn und so nicht richtig! Führe mehrere Ruten gebrauchsfertig und bin bei Kontrollen niemals darauf angesprochen worden. Es zählt immer noch der AKTIVE Tatbestand. Wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe und eine leere Tasche mit mir führe werde ich auch nicht verhaftet, nur weil ich darin ja Brötchen mitgehen lassen könnte. Mann kann nur meine Tasche durchsuchen.
Wie es in den Beneluxländern gesetzlich geregelt ist, vermag ich allerdings nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Shaka (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



the doctor schrieb:


> Brauchst keinen Dolmetcher, da fast alle Belgier in der Wallonie deutsch sprechen.



|uhoh: ja ja - wer's glaubt |uhoh:

Lieber Doctor, du hast keine Ahnung - erstens es ist nicht in der Wallonie  (Kinrooi ist eine Ortschaft nah bei Maaseik (Provinz Limburg in Flandern) )- zweitens sind die Deutschsprachigen eine Minderheit.





Ich wusste das auch noch nicht mit der inaktiven dritten Angel - aber jetzt werde ich darauf achten.


[SIZE=-1]*nul **n'est censé connaître la loi

*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Gruß

Shaka
[/SIZE]


----------



## DrFeelBetter (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Hallo @ all,

also das mit den 2 Ruten angeln....und eine draussen liegen zu

haben...das wurde mir beim Abholen der Papier schon gesagt,

das dies Geld kostet, wenn ein Kontrolleur das sieht....

Desweiteren...ich denke da spreche ich für einige Deutsche die

in den Niederlanden oder Belgien fischen gehen....sobald du am

See sitzt, Deutsch oder eine andere Sprache sprichst...dann 

werden die Kontrolleure oder Polizisten hellhörig....dann suchen

die teilweise solange was, bis sie dir einen dranflicken können,

weil du ja ein Deutscher bist.....so kommt mir das zumindest

dort oft vor.

p.s. Ich würde mir eine dicke Geldbörse mitnehmen, zahlen

mußt sowieso...und wenn du nicht zahlen kannst, dann gehst

eben mal ein oder zwei Nächte ins Kaffee Viereck....denke ich..

mfg

Doc


----------



## gimli (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



DrFeelBetter schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Desweiteren...ich denke da spreche ich für einige Deutsche die
> 
> ...



Nun, ich gehöre wohl zu der Minderheit der Deutschen denen dein Horrorszenario, so wie du es schilderst, auch nach 15 Jahren Angeln in den Niederlanden erspart geblieben ist. Ich selbst bin einmal während dieser Zeit kontrolliert worden. Keiner der Kontrolleure hat versucht etwas zu finden, sondern im Gegenteil, die Kontrolle lief freundlich und respektvoll ab.

Solche pauschale Stimmungsmache solltest du dir besser verkneifen. #d 
Es ist nichts anderes wie gequirlte Hühnerkacke.


----------



## marca (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Sind wir vielleicht wieder beim Thema; Pauschalisieren und "wie man in den Wald hineinruft...".

Ich angle nur in den Niederlanden und werde eigentlich regelmäßig kontrolliert.(Was ich auch gut finde!)
Noch nie ist mir ein Kontroletti unangenehm gekommen,geschweige denn blöde.
Im Gegenteil,wenn man vielleicht sogar ein paar Brocken Niederländisch mit denen palavert wird man eher nett und zuvorkommend behandelt.


----------



## Shaka (25. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Gestern war ich Angeln und habe einen Deutschen höflich darauf hingewiesen dass Blinker noch verboten sind.

Wenn die Kontrolleure die gleiche Antwort bekommen wie ich
und zwar ein selbstgefälliges :v"ABER BEI UNS ..."

und 

ausserdem auch noch darauf besteht dass nur er Recht hat und alle andere Unrecht#d ,

nicht zu vergessen die Frechheiten die der sich dann auch noch im Bart gemurmelt hat.

Na dann kein Wunder...

Wer höflich mit unseren Polizisten ist, wird auch höflich und fair  behandelt, wenn man aber versucht es Besserzuwissen, bekommt man eben eine Lektion erteilt.

ist doch logisch, oder ?


Gruß

Shaka


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

@SkuLLe

Ich wünsch Dir heute viel Glück & Erfolg.

Das wird schon wieder werden, das kriegst Du schon hin... :m


----------



## SkuLLe (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

So um die ganze Sache abzurunden hier der Urteilsspruch vom Richter.

In namen des Volkes bla bla bla 200 € Strafe ! Und dann noch nichtmal meine Angel wieder ! 

Folgendes geschah: Ein großer Raum ca 30 Leute die da alle irgendetwas schlimmes Verbrochen hatten.Zuerst kamen die die sich einen Anwalt leisten konnten wozu ich nicht zähle#c.
Dann kamen die die der Sprache fremd waren also ich |gr:.
Mir wurde vorgeworfen mit einen kleinen Angelschein mit 3 Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt zu haben . Ich wiedersprach der ganzen Sache und meinte daraufhin es sei nur eine Angel gewesen die denn Zweck erfüllt als Ersatzrute zu dienen und ich bekundete nochmals das ich weder Aktiv damit geangelt hätte noch irgendein Köder am Haken war um damit Fische zu fangen. Der Richter grübelte eine weile und meinte dann das er die Kontrolleure dazu nehmen muss welche nicht vor Ort waren .Schon Komisch! Dazu müsste eine neue Verhandlung angesetzt werden !:vik: Bis dahin gut . Aber dann fragte ich nach wenn dies nicht geschehe also keine zweite Verhandlung angesetzt werden würde wie würde heute der Tag ausgehen? Er sagte das ich heute noch mit einen blauen Auge|splat2:davon kommen würde und die Geldstrafe schon ziehmlich runtergesetzt hat ! Ich überlegte eine weile und bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen die Strafe anzunehmen also folgenden Grund!
Erstens bin ich nicht Reich also wenn ich nächsten mal doch denn kürzeren ziehen würde ,würde glaube ich noch mehr Strafe folgen ! Das Urteil wird am 15.Mai gesprochen !

Na mal sehen wie es mit dem Verein weitergeht!|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



> Der Richter grübelte eine weile und meinte dann das er die Kontrolleure dazu nehmen muss welche nicht vor Ort waren .Schon Komisch! Dazu müsste eine neue Verhandlung angesetzt werden !


HAMMERHART! #d #q


----------



## marca (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

200 Euro Strafe und die Angel weg ist aber ein wirklich dunkelblaues Auge!!
Hoffentlich bekommst du zumindest deine Rute wieder.
Was wäre denn dann die "reguläre" Strafe gewesen??
Drei Jahre Knast in belgisch Kongo!!?????


----------



## indefischer (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Oweia, das tut mir echt leid. Das ist echt ....  gelaufen!#q
na, hoffentlich wird dir dein Schuldeingeständnis(Anerkennung der Strafe) bei der Urteilsverkündung nicht zum Verhängnis. Aber so wie es sich anhört ist die Urteilsverkündung nur noch ne Formsache.
Gruß
inde


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

wie schon gesagt in solchen bagatellen verlangen die belgier richtig kohle .Ein weiteren grund die belgier nicht zu mögen und das land zu meiden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Shaka (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



krauthi schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt in solchen bagatellen verlangen die belgier richtig kohle .



Achte die Gesetze und du hast nichts zu befürchten|supergri



krauthi schrieb:


> Ein weiteren grund die belgier nicht zu mögen und das land zu meiden



Wir brauchen dich nicht #h


----------



## marca (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

krauthi!!
bitte!!!
Der Bursche hat ja nun auch einen Fehler gemacht.
Unwissenheit hin oder her.
Die Strafe ist natürlich ganz schön happig.
Aber irgendeine Rechtsgrundlage wird das auch in Belgien sicherlich haben.
Ich war jetzt wieder eine Woche in Belgien und das Land und die Leute waren klasse wie immer,wir haben uns sauwohl gefühlt.
Und auf der Autobahn wird einfach der Tempomat auf 125 km/h eingestellt und gut ist.
Die "Wegelagerer" standen natürlich wieder Hecken und Büschen.
Aber,90% der Autos mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit waren die mit nichtbelgischen Kennzeichen.
Man weiß es aber doch,wie weh es in Belgien tun kann.


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



Shaka schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dich nicht #h


 
und ich euch  nicht  |supergri 

urlaub kommt schon mal garnicht in frage   in diesem land
es mag  vieleicht an der mentalität   der belgier   liegen   was jetzt aber nicht rassistisch zu verstehen ist    nicht das das hier missverstanden wird 
ich akzeptiere und respektiere die belgier und ihre gesetze  aber  anfreunden kann ich  mich mit ihnen nicht 

also allen die weiterhin  nach belgien fahren viel spaß  und schön  aufpassen

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Shaka (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Wo wir beim Thema sind, für die, die es interessiert folgendes:

Beispiel:
Handy am Steuer 100 €
nicht angeschnallt 50 €

ab 10 km/h  zu schnell = schwere Zuwiderhandlung

bussgeldgeschwindigkeit2006.pdf

Hier sind die verschiedenen schweren Übertretungen nach Kategorie aufgezählt und die Strafen erfährt man auch da

gesetzeverkehr

Ich denke beim Jagd- und Fischereigesetz wird es ähnlich sein


----------



## marca (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

....und immer schön an die Gesetze halten.
Das gilt aber eigentlich überall auf der Welt.


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Hallo

man das ist ja echt happig 200€ und dann soll das auch noch runtergesetzt sein, naja  andere Länder ,andere Strafen!!!
Das muß man wohl so hin nehmen und nun sollte jeder gewarnt sein der diesen Thread liest. Dazu ist noch zu sagen, wie es andere auch schon geschrieben haben, ist es in Holland auch so 3 zusammen gebaute Angeln am Wasser zieht ein Bußgeld nach sich. Allerdings wird man nicht vor Gericht zietiert, man bekommt einfach ein Knöllchen zu geschickt. Ein bekannter hat mal mit einem LeKöfi geangelt(was ich absolut ablehne) und mußte irgendwas zwischen 80 - 100€ blechen.(ich fands gut, und der Bekannte machts nie mehr wieder).
 Die Konrolle muß so abgelaufen sein das sie mir 3 Leuten an einem See geangelt haben mit allen dazu gehörigen oPapieren. Allerdings hatte einer an einer Angel nen LeKöFi. Kurz nach dem Einwurf kahm dann der Kontroleur und hat von den  6 Ruten gezielt und genau diese ausgewähl und gefragt wem gehören diese Angeln. Der Besitzer hat sich gemeldet, daraufhin sagte der Kontroleur hohlen sie bitte die linke Angel Raus. Der bekannte hat dan erst mal ein wenig blöd getan und so geatn als hätte er es nicht richtig verstanden und ist zur rechten Rute gegangen, das wurde aber dann mit einem  die Linke bitte, erwieder|supergri.
Also lange rede kurzer Sinn, die Rute wurde eingeholt der Kontroleur sagte noch bitte ganz lagsam einholen. Und als der Fisch draußen war hat er  ihn ganz genau inspeziert und siehe da er Zappelte noch.(Ich war selber nicht dabei, aber wenn ich mir die Situation vorstelle muß ich immer sehr Schmunzeln.

Das heißt der Kontroleur hat die Jungs beobachtet wahrscheinlich mit dem Feldstecher und wußte ganz genau welche Angel mit dem LeKöfi beködert war.

Ansosnten kann ich nur den Tip geben wenn man eine fertige Ersatzrute dabei hat sie im Futteral verschlossen zu halten, oder halt nicht zusammen gebaut |rolleyes.


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Als ich zuletzt im Angelgeschäft war, sagte der Verkäufer mir genau das gleiche: man wird lange vorher beobachtet und manchmal sogar fotografiert bevor man kontrolliert wird.

Viele Kontrolleure angeln übrigens auch. 

Können sie ja gerne, hab' nichts zu verbergen.

Hey Krauthi, durch Leute wie dich reden wir hier alle nur noch Französisch untereinander im nichtdeutschsprachigen Ausland. 

Schade nur für die 99,9 % der anderen hier im Forum die wirklich schwer in Ordnung sind. die haben ebenfalls darunter zu leiden.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## krauthis7 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

200,- nicht schlecht mein schwager hatt mal in holland einen köder getestet ,ich hatte 2 ruten drausen und eine nicht zusammengebaute am rand liegen ,die hatt er sich genommen und ,nur mal kurz nen köder durchs wasser gezogen,ohne angel schein hatt ihm 35,- gekostet ,wurde als 3 rute bezeichnet
klare strafe hatt er auch eingesehen 
aber direkt 200,- find ich echt zum :v


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



Shaka schrieb:


> Hey Krauthi, durch Leute wie dich reden wir hier alle nur noch Französisch untereinander im nichtdeutschsprachigen Ausland.
> 
> Schade nur für die 99,9 % der anderen hier im Forum die wirklich schwer in Ordnung sind. die haben ebenfalls darunter zu leiden.
> 
> ...


Ihr / DU   könnt  reden in welcher sprache ihr auch immer möchtet  das ist mir sowas von egal  und mich persöhnlich  dafür  jetzt anzumachen   weil ich  dazu stehe   die belgier nicht zu mögen   zeigt  ja   wer hier schwer in ordnung ist  und von welchem charakter  er ist 

 ich respektiere  deine meinung   also kann ich auch erwarten das du meine akzeptierst


----------



## noworkteam (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



krauthi schrieb:


> ....weil ich dazu stehe die belgier nicht zu mögen zeigt ja wer hier schwer in ordnung ist und von welchem charakter er ist
> 
> ich respektiere deine meinung also kann ich auch erwarten das du meine akzeptierst


 

Sorry Krauthi,

Da kannst du erwarten was du willst, eine solche pauschale Meinung über wen auch immer, muss weder Shaka noch ich, noch sonst wer akzeptieren..

Das mit dem Charakter will ich erst garnicht weiter kommentieren...

Vielleicht solltest du mal Deine Vorurteile beiseitelegen und dich regelmäßig mit deinen Nachbarn treffen, du würdest schnell deine pauschale Vorverurteilung revidieren.

_Noworkteam: 6 Jahre Belgien / 20 bis 30 Wochenenden p.a._
_6 Jahre Mitglied in einem belgischen Sportverein_

PS. Tauschen wir doch mal Belgier gegen Ausländer, kommt folgende Aussage heraus:

_weil ich dazu stehe die Ausländer nicht zu mögen zeigt ja wer hier schwer in ordnung ist und von welchem charakter er ist _

_ich respektiere deine meinung also kann ich auch erwarten das du meine akzeptierst_

Fällt dir was auf ???

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Stonefish (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Leute, Leute |gr: 

Die Dikussion läuft in eine ganz böse Richtung. Laßt es lieber und gießt kein Öl mehr ins Feuer. |krach:


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

seine (Krauthi's) vorherige Antwort unterstreicht ja noch die Message in meinem letzten Posting.#6

damit ist das Thema für mich gegessen und widme mich wieder meinem eigentlichem Hobby 



- Dem Angeln.:vik:


----------



## marca (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

Ganau!!
Jungs,geht bei dem klasse Wetter doch einfach ans Wasser,rein mit der Rute und immer schön an die Regeln halten!!


----------



## hackebeil (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

langsam läuft dieser zu anfangs interessant thread aus den schienen....

ich habe beim angel auch immer eine 3. montierte rute am wasser liegen, sei es um einen wechsel von spiro auf schwimmer schneller zu bewältigen, werde sie jetzt wegpacken. würde mich aber mal interessieren wie es denn aussieht wenn ich eine fertig montierte teleskoprute in der tasche habe. kommt ja dann fast aufs gleiche raus.

tut mir leid das dem thread-steller sowas passiert ist. leider ist das wie bei manch andere gesetze wieder auslegungssache. leider nutzten das soviele auch aus und wenn dann ein schlecht gelaunter kontrolleur vorbeikommt....


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



noworkteam schrieb:


> PS. *Tauschen wir doch mal Belgier gegen Ausländer*, kommt folgende Aussage heraus:
> 
> _weil ich dazu stehe die Ausländer nicht zu mögen zeigt ja wer hier schwer in ordnung ist und von welchem charakter er ist_


Das ist leider eine Anmaßung und Unterstellung - zeugt auch nicht gerade von einem ausgeprägten Charakter.


----------



## Lachsy (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

bleibt beim thema, sonst mach ich hier dicht.

Haltet euch an die gesetzte der Gastländer und meckert nicht immer rum.

klärt eure streitigkeiten per PN oder geht beide mal ein bier trinken.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

ein bier  trinken !!!!ganz bestimmt nicht  clarissa
aber um wieder aufs eigendliche thema zurück zukommen 
halte uns bitte auf den laufenden wie  das  urteil  nun sein wird und  pass beim nächsten besuch in Belgien besser  auf

zu den anderen unterstellungen sage ich jetzt nichts mehr    aber die sind notiert und die namen gemerkt


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> 200,- nicht schlecht mein schwager hatt mal in holland einen köder getestet ,ich hatte 2 ruten drausen und eine nicht zusammengebaute am rand liegen ,die hatt er sich genommen und ,nur mal kurz nen köder durchs wasser gezogen,ohne angel schein hatt ihm 35,- gekostet ,wurde als 3 rute bezeichnet
> klare strafe hatt er auch eingesehen
> aber direkt 200,- find ich echt zum :v




Sicherlich sind 200,- (35,-)  Euronen eine Menge Geld.... aber wenn man die Gesetze und die Folgen bei einem Verstoß nicht kennt,hätte man ja auch richtig auf die Schnauze fallen können und ein Vielfaches zahlen müssen.
Es ist halt so,das nicht nur die Gesetze in anderen Ländern anders sind,sondern auch  die Strafen.... lass dich doch mal mit 0,5 Promille in den Ver.A.Emiraten erwischen  
Oder lass die bei einen "illegalen" Grenzübertritt im Iran erwischen,so wie das D.Klein passiert ist.
.... die Beispiele lassen sich beliebig fortsetzen.


Uli


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

@SkuLLe

Wenn du Glück hast bleibt es zwar bei den 200 € aber ein Teil wird zur Bewährung ausgesetzt weil es das erste Mal war.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen !


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



hackebeil schrieb:


> lwürde mich aber mal interessieren wie es denn aussieht wenn ich eine fertig montierte teleskoprute in der tasche habe. kommt ja dann fast aufs gleiche raus.



Hallo hackebeil

ich könnte mir vorstellen das, dies dan nicht zur annahme hat das man mit der Angel auch angelt hat, weil sie ja weggepackt ist. Also ich habe  Angler gesehen die eine dritte Rute dabei hatten und diese zur tarnung ins Gras gelegt haben als währe es nur eine ersatz Rute und als Kontroleure(oder welche die so aussahen) in der nähe waren wurde sie unauffällig rein geholt. Ich denke das die Gesetzte genau das verhindern wollen. 
Wenn sie weg gepackt ist hat man einfach die besseren Argumente.........|bla:.


PS : Doet aardig tegen elkaar:g


----------



## thefish (28. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Sorry Krauthi,
> 
> PS. Tauschen wir doch mal Belgier gegen Ausländer, kommt folgende Aussage heraus:
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht solltest du dir den Satz mal lieber etwas besser durchlesen!
Du kannst nicht einfach "Belgier" durch "Ausländer" ersetzen! Belgier sind zu Hause, Ausländer nicht!
Aber wem sage ich das jetzt! Deine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe solltest du lieber irgendwo anders ausgleichen, aber nicht in einem Forum, wo dich hinterm Monitor jeder für deine Aussagen auslacht!

Grüße! #h


----------



## Lachsy (28. April 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsverfahren in Belgien !*

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das hier jedes wort auf die goldwaage gelegt wird.

Fakt ist : er hat die 3 bereite Angel liegen gehabt. Fakt ist es ist in NL wie auch belgien verboten. Dafür wurde er bestraft. 

Was gibts da noch zu diskutieren, er hätte sich vorher, drüber informieren müssen. Das nichtwissen schützt vor strafe nicht. Jetzt weis er es. er muss die strafe akzeptieren, oder berufung einlegen.

Akzeptiert die gesetze der anderen Länder oder angelt im eigenen Land. 
und lasst es bitte hier irgendwelche Länder oder personen in den dreck zu ziehn.
immerhin sind wir alle gäste "ausländer" in anderen Ländern.

so damit es nicht weiter ausartet mach ich hier zu. 

mfg Lachsy


----------

